# Tailless whip scorpion (Damon diadema) How long do they live?



## Snakefox (Aug 17, 2007)

Tailless whip scorpion (Damon diadema) How long do they live? anyone know? anyone have any that are CB?


----------



## dtknow (Aug 17, 2007)

I recall 7-8 years as adults being posted here by Wade.

CB individuals mature at around a year of age.


----------



## Snakefox (Aug 18, 2007)

thank you so much for the info. I was hopeing they lived a long time.


----------



## lucanidae (Aug 18, 2007)

We have a female that was WC as an adult who is now 15. They live a LONG time.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 18, 2007)

WOWOW! How old was it when it was caught?(i.e. did it appear to be a young or old adult?)

In case you are wondering how to answer above question shorter pedipalps denote younger individuals...across both sexes.


----------



## lucanidae (Aug 18, 2007)

I wasn't actually around when it was first brought in.... as that was 15 years ago.  I couldn't tell you what it looked like then, but she was described to me as 'already an adult'.

I've never heard of aging an adult by pedipalp length after maturity is reached....do you have any good sources for this? In fact....I think I have some younger mature females with longer palps than the oldies.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 18, 2007)

I got that tidbit from here(from email discussion)

http://www.entomology.cornell.edu/Faculty_Staff/Rayor/

I assume the palps get a little lager with each molt...after all, look at the babies! The palps are almost round.


----------



## Snakefox (Aug 19, 2007)

THat is to awesome , I have been doing loads of reseach in there care and breeding but in no articals or books I have found how long they lived. It is a relife to know that they live a long time. I get attached to the pets I keep so I don't buy anything that dose not have a life span of at least 5 years.


----------



## lucanidae (Aug 19, 2007)

HAHA! I work and do research in the Rayor lab, have for over 2 years..  That is where the old female is from.  I guess I'll ask Dr. Rayor on Monday what she thinks of that way of telling their age....like I said I've never heard of that before but I learn new things all the time so maybe.  But, I am still very skeptical.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 19, 2007)

wow...thats awesome! I wonder how she obtained Delena cancerides for her studies. I know she i probably under some kind of agreement...perhaps with the Aussie government but those would be cool spiders to keep.


----------



## lucanidae (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, we have collected wild Delena twice over the past six years. She does have a very strict agreement with the Australian government. They aren't going to be making it into the hobby area any time soon.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 20, 2007)

well...considering the import of several aussie t's i wouldn't be surprised if it could happen soon. But i don't think their is much interest/awareness in the states.


----------

